# most comfortable flats? any reviews on lanvin, vera wang or tory burch?



## blah956

i find all 3 flats to be comfortable when i tried them on but has anyone here ever owned flats from all three? if so, after a break in period, which one was most comfortable? i am interested in the soft leather flats (none patent)


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Hey.  You should search for these topics.  There are threads just for vera wang flats, lavins and tory burch.  You can find a lot of info there.


----------



## blah956

all the threads i searched were for sizing, for wide feet or "photos only no OT". i don't want to know any of that. i just want to know if someone has owned/owns all three and which is better.


----------



## kristag0619

I know I posted this previously, but I really like Stuart Weitzman, J.Crew & AGL (Attilio Giusti Leombruni) for comfy flats.  Tory's killed the back of my heel and to be honest, I'm getting tired of seeing them everywhere. I've also heard good things about Repetto, though I haven't worn them.


----------



## GTOFan

I like Stuart Weitzman and Cole Haan.  Tory killed the back of my feet at first but they were fine after I wore them around the house with thick socks for a couple of days.


----------



## jettsett

i've owned all three at some point.  right now, i only have vera wang and lanvin.  i no longer own tory burch reva's (sold them all used at a local auction here).  here's my input:

tory burch - comfy but not forgiving around the bunion area.  also very flat.
vera wang - super comfy.  has a nice wedge that offers some support.  good quality sole.
lanvin - THE COMFIEST once you break them in.  and they are the most flattering.  also has the wedge that offers support.  sole is on the thin side. 

i'd have to say i love my lanvins the most.  they're just a bit fragile so i don't wear them too often.  but they look the best and have the softest leather.  

hope that helps!!


----------



## blah956

thanks for the input everyone 



jettsett said:


> i've owned all three at some point.  right now, i only have vera wang and lanvin.  i no longer own tory burch reva's (sold them all used at a local auction here).  here's my input:
> 
> tory burch - comfy but not forgiving around the bunion area.  also very flat.
> vera wang - super comfy.  has a nice wedge that offers some support.  good quality sole.
> lanvin - THE COMFIEST once you break them in.  and they are the most flattering.  also has the wedge that offers support.  sole is on the thin side.
> 
> i'd have to say i love my lanvins the most.  they're just a bit fragile so i don't wear them too often.  but they look the best and have the softest leather.
> 
> hope that helps!!



thanks especially. ^_^
i might start with vera wang for now and move on up to lanvin eventually. thanks.


----------



## love_miu

Yes, I agree that Tory Burch is not forgiving around the bunion area, and also the back of the feet, I may add. I have been wearing mine for 3 months and they still hurts. I won't buy them anymore. Am thinking of getting Lanvin flats too. Thanks for the review!


----------



## tulip618

cole haan is my absolutely favorite


----------



## billetdoux

I have vera wang flats and TB revas. TB revas took me 3 or 4 wears to break in and now they're comfortable. However, I agree that they're really flat.

Vera wang flats have a thicker sole than my TB and are much more comfortable (although they also took 3-4 wears to break in). Not sure about Lanvin, but I've been looking into those also. The only problem I have with them is the extremely thin sole.. I'm afraid to take the plunge and buy them because I think they might wear out really quickly.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I'm sorry, but I despise Tory Burch flats.  I know they are popular now and everyone just *loves* them, but I think they are poorly made and don't wear well.  My absolute favorites are AGLs.  I can't believe how long some of my pairs have lasted and I wear them to death.  They are insanely comfy too.  I highly recommend giving them a try!


----------



## pellarin22

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm sorry, but I despise Tory Burch flats. I know they are popular now and everyone just *loves* them, but I think they are poorly made and don't wear well. My absolute favorites are AGLs. I can't believe how long some of my pairs have lasted and I wear them to death. They are insanely comfy too. I highly recommend giving them a try!


 I totally agree with you! I have a pair of TB Eddie flats and they are the most uncomfortable flats I've ever had. The sole was so thin that I immediately had them resoled and it still felt like I was walking barefoot.


----------



## glamourous1098

My vote goes to Vera Wang.  IMO, they are just as comfy as Lanvin, plus there are the added bonuses of a thicker sole and a much lower price tag.  I can wear mine all day without pain (and I do a lot of walking)... I can't recommend them enough


----------



## candiebear

I'm interested to know if Vera Wang or Lanvin holds "foot stink"? The reason I only purchase Tory Burch is because they don't cut up my feet and they don't hold foot stink.


----------



## blah956

candiebear said:


> I'm interested to know if Vera Wang or Lanvin holds "foot stink"? The reason I only purchase Tory Burch is because they don't cut up my feet and they don't hold foot stink.



 very valid! i know that foot petals sells a foot insole that apparently kills foot odor and is scented with lavender.


----------



## peachygoldfish

interesting viewpoints. I'm a huge fan of Tory burch and I find them the most comfortable and made well.  the abbey flats from TB are actually more comfortable than the revas. it's soft and much more forgiving if you have bunions


----------



## powderpuff100

blah956 said:


> i find all 3 flats to be comfortable when i tried them on but has anyone here ever owned flats from all three? if so, after a break in period, which one was most comfortable? i am interested in the soft leather flats (none patent)


 

I have Lanvin and Tory Burch, not Vera Wang. Tory's kill my feet, hate them, Lanvin not that comfortable and over priced like crazy. Soles wear out too fast. My favorite is Cole Haan Air Barca.


----------



## powderpuff100

jettsett said:


> i'd have to say i love my lanvins the most.  they're just a bit fragile so i don't wear them too often.  but they look the best and have the softest leather.
> 
> hope that helps!!




The thing is they are SHOES, they should not be "fragile, not at that price.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i have had two - VW and Lanvin. i feel as if the VW break in easier, and are super comfy! (and a great price!)


----------



## cococola

powderpuff100 said:


> The thing is they are SHOES



exactly.. so don't go around expecting any leather shoe to be built like a tank, for any price. it's just not realistic.

as for comfort, the elastic on the TB revas is just awful. they're fine otherwise, but the elastic has left a lasting mark (scar?) on my heels. i don't really buy anything from tory burch anymore... the reva buckle has overstayed its welcome, imo

lanvin are fantastic, but DO NOT BUY THEM ONLINE. the sizing runs so small so the elastic will be very unforgiving if they're snug.

repetto is the same way with sizing. very comfy, though. 

and porselli's are very comfy too http://uscheckout.apc.fr/browse.cfm/4,1134.html

and, ofc, london soles are wonderful for such a low price.

i've never bought the vera wangs, but i've heard mixed reviews. tried them on and they seemed nearly identical to lanvins, only less flexible, and the leather just isn't as soft. but, there's usually a better selection of colors as compared to lanvin, and the price is a little easier on the wallet.

but honestly, my chanel flats have always been so much more comfy than the rest and they rarely have a painful break-in period.


----------



## slky

powderpuff100 said:


> The thing is they are SHOES, they should not be "fragile, not at that price.



Most of the shoes we're talking about here are dressy fashion shoes. They're not built for their durable walking power - just because they're flats doesn't mean you're supposed to walk a marathon in them. I think some people might have unrealistic expectations when it comes to ballerinas (would people think heels were capable of the same?). The Cole Haan flats use the Nike Air Technology, so of course they're more suitable for longer walks and likely provide more comfort. The same applies to flats like Geox, Prada's Linea Rossa or TODS, which all have rubber soles and absorb impact from walking. I'd like to think that if someone needed a decent walking shoe they'd either opt for sneakers or go for a durable flat with arch support/shock absorbant sole. For regular use (shopping trips, a night out, work etc.) most of these 'fragile' ballerinas are fine. Having said that, I do use my flats (both designer and cheaper ones from Zara) for longer walks and can be out in them all day. I know people who can do the same in 5" heels.

A lot just depends on your foot type, lifestyle, how you walk (posture/stance) and what kind of streets you're walking on. I don't think there's a universally comfortable shoe that fits every person the same way.


----------



## 4Elegance

I have issues with my feet and can only wear certain shoes. My favorite flats are Chanel and Christian Louboutin.  I have owned TB (unbearable with the elastic but the ones without the medal medalion seem to not hurt as bad as the leather is softer)  Lanvin  was more comfortable than TB but also higher in price and Vera Wang IMHO is about as comfy as Lanvin.  

I say check out CL and Chanel.


----------



## MsBaggypants

I'd like to put my 2 cents in for Tory Burch's Eddie flats (NOT Revas) for casual walking.  For *extensive* walking, I probably wouldn't wear flats in the first place, though.


----------



## Elissabeta

I love Miu Miu flats very comfy ....


----------



## krinkles597

*Grumble grumble*
I had to get work done on both my big toenails after wearing Revas for a month or two, so I can't recommend them at all.

I've had good experiences with Born flats. They're nice and cushy and most of their styles are under $100. I've also tried on Cole Haans and they seemed very comfy.


----------



## romanticandchic

I don't know about lavin or vera wang but tory burch flats are not comfy at all, i bought ones about a year ago my first pair (I was so exited) at Aventura Mall in Miami, and the next day I went shopping again with them on and my feet was killing me, I though I should give it another chance since when you are shoping your feet would hurt anyways, and I have used them a lot but now a wont use them anymore when I see those flats all I see it's pain.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

romanticandchic said:


> I don't know about lavin or vera wang but tory burch flats are not comfy at all, i bought ones about a year ago my first pair (I was so exited) at Aventura Mall in Miami, and the next day I went shopping again with them on and my feet was killing me, I though I should give it another chance since when you are shoping your feet would hurt anyways, and I have used them a lot but now a wont use them anymore when I see those flats all I see it's pain.


I have tried all three on but the Lanvins and Veras both killed me feet. I have a long narrow foot with a sensitive heel. The TB Eddie also kills my heel. I have found the TB Revas the most comfortable but they are the narrowest in the bunion area. I wore them around the house in thick socks to stretch that area a little before I wore them. To solve the flatness I bought some arch inserts and that has been working really well for me. 

I have also tried CH but they give me horrible blisters and I really don't find any of their shoes very comfortable.

If you want soft leather I find the Jimmy Choos the most comfortable but they are doing most square toes lately which doesn't look good on me. There is a comfort brand called Paul Green that has some really nice and comfy flats but most of their styles are matronly. I have found a couple that are actually cute.


----------



## fashion16

I had a pair of Revas that I wore in the house for exactly 5 minutes and had shooting pain in my big toe...Back to the store they went.
I also just bought a pair of Vera Wangs. Comfy insole, nice design but the heel area is killing me. I don't have blisters, just some serious pressure that makes walking painful. Today is day 2 of wearing them so I am hoping they break in. Haven't tried Lanvin yet.


----------



## JewelryLover

I had trouble with the revas too because I bought them a half size too big thinking the elastic would make it ok and they are just painful. I love and wear all the time - Balenciaga ballet flats. I have the classics and the buttons


----------



## dizzyliz

The Eddie flats are FAR more comfortable than the Revas. They really fit like slippers. I've given up on the Revas, but the Eddies are my new go-to shoe!


----------



## jade

I love Kenneth Cole flats.  They takes few wears to break in, but then they are amazing. Lots of colors and they go on sale frequently.


----------



## shopasinvest

i love chanel flats. they are the most comfortable of all flats!


----------



## alice19

Two toned chanels are probably the most beautiful flats I've ever seen, but FAR too rich for my blood.


----------

